# Building One Of These! Stand Alone Tool Chest



## Finster (Feb 29, 2016)

Saw this on e-bay. I need a machinist chest so I'm going to build something similar. It appeals to my wood working and metal working.  I'm not really going "steam punk" but something of this design. Here is my problem. Maybe someone on here can give me an idea? I have everything in an unheated shop except for my wood burner when I'm working in it. Moisture is a real problem. I would like to make this chest heated, possibly with a small fan built into the back in order to keep moisture out and keep everything dry. Any thoughts on how to do this and not burn the shop down? Check this out, I think it's really cool:


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

I've never had a problem with tools rusting in the box as long as the drawers are kept closed. As for any ideas of how to build a heated wooden toolbox, I am currently at a loss, but might come up with something later.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 29, 2016)

Cool looking box... albeit a bit ornamental for my taste... Still very cool!

As to heated... some form of heated matt or wire in the bottom... seems like a way to produce just a little heat... enough to keep the temp of the tools high enough to avoid condensation on them.  

If it were me... I would figure a way to keep the dew point under control in the whole shop... moisture does too much damage...


----------



## dlane (Feb 29, 2016)

Might try a reptile heat rock in the bottom , I think they stay about 75-80* should have them at pet store.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

How about one of these at the bottom:  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=174051&gclid=COPIi8aPnssCFQwxaQod_JIOUg


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 29, 2016)

Use a gun-safe heater. 
http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/61...d_wsP2xFU9_gAmq785H4ullbMZKVIVCjgjRoCLKnw_wcB



 Steve Shannon


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 29, 2016)

another idea might be the heater wrap for pipes. something like this:


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 29, 2016)

I've not tried it but I have herd that Moth balls will retard rust. I keep my shop heated to 45 or 50 . It most likely could be lower but it would take much longer to get up to comfort .


----------



## kvt (Feb 29, 2016)

I was going to suggest the tank heater that looks similar to the heater Terry suggested,   But the gun safe one seems good also.


----------



## cathead (Feb 29, 2016)

.A small light bulb would do the trick, probably all you would need would be a single 71/2 watt Christmas bulb at the bottom.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 29, 2016)

How do boot dryers work?
Doesn't seem to be a fan.
Never had one apart.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 29, 2016)

To help with moisture issues requires addressing the dew point.  Water vapor does not cause rust, liquid water does.  Relative humidity:  it is relative to the temperature and the amount of water in the air.  Dewpoint:  The temperature at which water vapor condenses into liquid water.  If you want to stop condensation (and rust), you need to raise the temperature and/or lower the amount of water in the air.  A dehumidifier or silica gel works at taking the water out of the air.  A heater raises the temperature.  Either one or both will work, by getting the dew point of the air near the tools lower than the minimum ambient temperature.  A light bulb is as good as a pipe heater, which is as good as any other resistive heating method.  You can heat or dry the entire shop or just where the tools are stored.  The only thing that matters here is raising the temp and/or lowering the water content of the air.  Treating and/or shielding the metal so protect it from the moisture can also be useful, but is another topic altogether.

Or, move to a drier climate...


----------



## Finster (Feb 29, 2016)

I was thinking of a gun safe heater but I'll have to check into it and see how hot they get. It's wood after all. My biggest concern is fire. As far as keeping the entire shop one temp, it's a glorified pole building that's a bit to drafty. although possible, not really cost effective at this point.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 29, 2016)

My aged SMAW (arc welding) rod heater takes incandescent bulbs.
They are getting more difficult to find.
If you go the bulb route be sure that you can get new bulbs!
And how do you know if the bulb burns out?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

Daryl, I like your idea of modifying a boot dryer. Mine is indispensable at times. It puts out enough heat to dry my boots overnight without making them uncomfortably warm to put on in the morning. I just looked at mine, it is rated 36 watts at 120 VAC, but it also has a warning on it that the boots should be in place before plugging in to power, though I don't know why. Math works out to a 400 ohm resistor. All you would need would be a 50 watt 400 ohm wire wound resistor in the bottom, just make sure that fresh air can get in at the bottom. Enough warm air would leak out around the drawers to provide adequate air flow. That 150 watt pad heater that I mentioned earlier would probably get too hot.


----------



## Finster (Feb 29, 2016)

This looks like the very thing I may be looking for.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lockdown-18...434859?hash=item3a89594fab:g:PlsAAOxy63FSoQZe


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 1, 2016)

Just wire the tube filaments to a 6 volt supply and, voila heat.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 1, 2016)

Gun safe heaters are low temperature.  I have one. After all, some people store ammunition and even black powder in their gun safes. Boot heaters come from the same company, but the shape of the goldenrod looks like it would be easier to hide in your chest.
Also, the two in the Midway ad I linked above are the same form factor, but $9 less expensive than the eBay link posted.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 1, 2016)

cone heater/bulbs are toasty


----------



## hman (Mar 1, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> How about one of these at the bottom:  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200339139_200339139?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Automotive > Engine Heaters + Blankets&utm_campaign=Kats Heaters&utm_content=174051&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=174051&gclid=COPIi8aPnssCFQwxaQod_JIOUg


I'd be concerned that such a heater might only be safe to use if it's got good thermal contact with a tank full of liquid ... might overheat if it's in free air???



silence dogood said:


> Just wire the tube filaments to a 6 volt supply and, voila heat.


YEAH!!!  And if you wire the other pins correctly, you might even have a free radio to keep yourself entertained while you work.


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 2, 2016)

cathead said:


> .A small light bulb would do the trick, probably all you would need would be a single 71/2 watt Christmas bulb at the bottom.



40 watt lite bulb with a thrift store waterbed thermostat.

Worked a treat for my yeast incubator


----------

